# members and sponsors read this!!



## twisted (Jan 17, 2014)

listen fellow members and sponsors,  the members on this forum make this forum the place to be rite? sponsors here sell there stuff here to the members correct? now I am member on different forums and i dont post alot i just do some reading and check out sponsors specials they havin blah blah blah so if i end up posting its something that has to be said !  SPONSORS YOU HAVE TO REPLY TO EMAILS GUYS no matter how many you get end of discussion if members are buyin your shit answere them I am not goin to call out the sponsor but listen answere the emails NO ONE IS THAT SWAMPED NOT TO ANSWERE THATS JUST BULLSHIT ...then you sponsors have board reps some are cool and some dont answere your problem i mean really why are you a board rep and why are you there hahahaha i dont care how much a sponsor gives away its ignorant not to answere especially after you ask me a question i answere you and i dont get a ok or nothin so how the fuck do i know were good now ????? its like your a super hero that fights crime and just gotta  an emergency crime alert lol cmon sponsors get with it us members are worth a answere ...... all members who experience similiar bullshiy post on this thread so sponsors know with out us there missing alot of cash ..................SO ANSWERE THE EMAILS MAN STOP BULLSHIT EXCUSE WERE SWAMPED ...no ones that busy


----------



## twisted (Jan 28, 2014)

Guys this shit gets even worst now what kinda bs  is goin on i place  order for domestic order i get confirmation they have wrong trackin number so i tell them right one and still nothi. 2wks later now they send me email after ignoring 6 of mine so i read it it says wronf tracki  number cant get money NO SHIT U ASS HOLE I SENT U RITE NUMBER IN 6 FUCKIN EMAILS THAT U DIDNT ANSWERE IDIOT NOW A REP SAYS ITS OK ITS INTERNATIONAL ORDER NO DUMB ASS ITS DOMESTIC and i called the place and funds werent picked up GUESS WHY GUYS THERE USIN WRONG MF NUMBER .....IF UR INTERESTED IN KNOWING WHOS THE ASSHOLES IM DEALIN WITH ASK ME ON THE THREAD .....I MEAN 6 FUCKIN EMAILS AND U DIDNT READ NONE OF THEM .....THEY ALL HAD RITE NUMBER ON IT


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow wtf u need a better domestic source if u need help let me know


----------



## twisted (Feb 13, 2014)

petey2005 said:


> Wow wtf u need a better domestic source if u need help let me know


thanks bro sorry it took so long to get back to this thread but its something i didnt want to deal with  but hey i say this i found a nice bunch of guys to hang out with and perfect customer service and awesome goodies  the dog pound is where it is, mlg is a great sub forum and bones is as real as real is no bs this guy is trusting and cool so come over and visit ,the guys are cool........and the reps are awesome


----------

